# Temperatur von CPU



## alexbystrow (21. Dezember 2003)

Ich habe MBM5 installiert und falls bekannt kann man mit diesem Programm
sehen, was die Temperatur von z.B der CPU beträgt oder so.

Also bei mir is die Gehäusetemperatur ca bei 36-38 Grad was ja eigentlich normal ist aber mein CPU Temp. liegt immer bei 25 Grad auch wenn ich spiele und des kann ja nich sein! Ich hab einen Pentium 4 mit 2,4Ghz und 25 Grad können ja irgendwie nich sein! Ich hab da noch 2 andere unbenannte Sensoren:
der eine hat etwa 75 Grad und der andere 113 Grad und da is noch einer der hat so 30 Grad! 

kann mir da einer helfen welche Sensoren zu was gehören
denn ich denk mal ich muss da in MBM5 die Sensoren umstellen damit es stimmt aber ich weiss hald nich was zu was gehört!


----------



## Georg Melher (21. Dezember 2003)

Auf der Homepage des MBM gibt es eine Übersicht der unterstützten Mainboards und deren Sensoren.

Klick mich


----------



## Fosco (1. Januar 2004)

Ich kann dir anhand der Temperaturen (Temp) sagen, welche Temp zu was gehört.
Die 75°C ist deine CPU temp, 30°C ist deine Gehäusetemp und die  36-38°C zu deinem Chipsatz auf dem Mainboard.

Das ist sau viel! 75°C für ein Intel? Dein Chipsatz ist auch ziemlich warm.
Du solltest mal ein paar Gehäuselüfter einbauen, damit es schöner Luftstrom durch dein Gehäuse führt.
Vorne unten in deinem Gehäuse sollte eine Befestigungsmöglichkeit geben und hinten oben unter deinem Netzteil sollte es auch eine Befestigungsmöglichkeit geben um ein Lüfter (80*80mm) anzubauen.

Schau aber mal auf die MBM Seite nach, da stehen die Sensoren, welcher zu was gehört. Dann stellste das in dem Setup von MBM so ein.

Guhut, wenn du auch keine Lust hast auf Englisches MBM dann zieh dir das deutsche Sprachpaket für MBM.


----------



## CiTor (3. Januar 2004)

also 75 °C kann ich dir garantieren, das wird dein P4 ned lange durchstehen! Für einen Athlon gilt eigentlich die maximaltemperatur von 70 °C - bei dieser Temperatur hättest du laut hersteller noch Garantieansprüche. Der P4 ist da jedoch n bisschen anders. Der hat normalerweise auch viel tiefere Temperaturen! (da weiss ich jedoch von den Garantieansprüchen ned genau bescheid) Da bringen dir auch ein paar Gehäuselüfter nicht viel. Ich würde dir empfehlen einen neuen CPU-Kühler zu holen! Nur um die restlichen Temperaturen zu senken, würde ich dir ein paar Gehäuselüfter empfehlen. Schau aber darauf, dass du möglichst silent einkaufst. Lieber mehr silent lüfter als wenig high speed Staubsauger!

cYa


----------



## Fosco (3. Januar 2004)

Aufjedenfall Low Noise.
Diese Lüfter sind aber ein bisschen teurer als "normale" 80mm Lüfter. Aber das lohnt sich!
Es ist schweine Nervig, wenn du ein Rechner neben dir stehen hast, der extrem laut ist.
Guck dir da die Papst Lüfter an, die sind sehr leise.

Und ein neuen CPU Kühler würde dir auch gut tun.


----------

